# Hauls - What are you going to get from the new collections??



## Joke (Mar 23, 2006)

Now that we already have a pretty good idea what will follow this year: how much money are you saving for MAC? What collections are you planning to go crazy on?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh crap, if I get everything I would like to......about $1,300 between when Dejarose is launched thru Turquatic (in July).


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm definitely getting stuff from the Deja Rose and Sweetie Cake collections!  Sundressing I'm not too sure of yet, but I'll probably spring for a few e/s from Lure.  And how much will this cost?  Er...I'm guessing maybe $100-$200?  We'll see


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm saving, saving, saving!! seems like a lot of nice products and colors comming. i must stop following these collections (what i dont know wont hurt  lol). but what is good is that i will have alot of money comming to me in may since it's my birthday and mother's day. and i also bought alot of back-ups from culturebloom and ultra cheek that i relize now i dont need or have too much of for this lifetime so im planning on swapping these items for the new ones comming up. the only thing i feel bad about it that these are brand new and i think the mac people just send it back to mac and not resell it. but i have to think about my wallet and  credit cards


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

*Make Me Over - August  - $109.50*
	Secret Lover l/s - $14.50
  	Social Light l/g - $14.50
  	The Wee Couquette l/g - $14.50
  	Evil Eye Quad  - $36.00
  	Midnight Blues Fluidline - $15.00
  	Dark Envy Fluidline - $15.00


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

maybe 100-200. i dont know


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 23, 2006)

I usually spend between $100-200 per collection but some like Catherine D. i wasen't really into so I spent less...definitly Turquatic, Lure/Bait/Hooked and Sweetie Cake will be biggies with me.


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 23, 2006)

I added to my wishlist after seeing the pictures. Lure/Bait/Hooked is the biggie for me and it's totally gonna make me broke. A few things I want from Sundressing, and I only want the pigments from Sweetie Cake. I don't even want to venture a guess as to how much it's all going to cost. I'll probably have to sell a kidney on eBay or something.


----------



## campre (Mar 23, 2006)

leaving 300bucks for the entire summer/spring collections. must be prudent!


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 23, 2006)

I never really thought of this, but I only have $16 to my name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a job - fast!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I'll be spending between 150 and 200 Euros per collection! There are always so many things I like - the biggest amount will probably be taken up by Lure, Sundressing and Sweetie Cake, in case it ever launches in Austria. And not to forget the Liquidlast Liners ... So probably at least 700 Euros until early summer ... My oh my ...


----------



## litlaur (Mar 23, 2006)

It's going to be an expensive spring/summer for me:

Sweetie Cake quad - $34.00
Petit Four l/g - $14.00

Coral Co-ordinate l/s - $14.00

Apres Sol l/s - $14.00
Pink Cabana l/s - $14.00
Relaxing e/s - $13.50
Summer e/s - $13.50
Bateau e/s - $13.50
Gold Dusk pigment - $19.50

Waternymph e/s - $13.50
Mancatcher e/s - $13.50
Sea Myth e/s - $13.50
Haunting f/l - $14.50
Nightfish f/l - $14.50

Total - $219.50...more motivation to get a new job, right? *sigh*


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm saving extremely!! i'll be in vegas for my 21st with a sephora and mac at my finger tips... probably end up 500 between both stores, and money needed for gambling hahah


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 23, 2006)

i think i'm going to have a pigment from sweetiecake, and maybe one from sundressing....but that's probably it. we signed a contract on a house and will be closing at the end of april...so i have a feeling that most of our money will be going towards painting, new furniture, closing costs, etc...


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 23, 2006)

you know when i went through the products and actually calculated it up it didn't seem too bad... but when i added the collections all together it was about $1,100... wtf, that is unreal...
that is exactly why i only think in terms of one collection at a time... -__-


----------



## ette (Mar 23, 2006)

sweetiecake, sundressing, and lure/bait/hooked.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_





 i think i'm going to have a pigment from sweetiecake, and maybe one from sundressing....but that's probably it. we signed a contract on a house and will be closing at the end of april...so i have a feeling that most of our money will be going towards painting, new furniture, closing costs, etc..._

 
Aww. I think it will be worth it, though! I wish I was in a position to buy a house. Good luck with everything


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 23, 2006)

Probably about $300, if not less.  I'm a Matron of Honor in a wedding this summer, and that's eating up a TON of money.


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, it depends entirely on MAC themselves - I want to buy stuff but their rules are making it hard  - you cant use your discount on colored items or le items etc etc etc so it pretty much ends it for me and then this whole business with b2m with empties  and I just depotted all my old pots - so I have about 60 pots to take back and now I might not get anything for them? 

So while I want to buy, I may not based on them. My fascination with MAC maybe coming to end.


----------



## Janice (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_we signed a contract on a house and will be closing at the end of april...so i have a feeling that most of our money will be going towards painting, new furniture, closing costs, etc..._

 
Yes, god knows it will be... but it's so worth it.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't even want to think about it...but for the sake of this thread I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Geez....Sweetie Cake is going to kick my butt I already know, I think my list was around $150.  Sundressing will be about $160 and Lure/Bait/Hooked is going to be around $100.  Hmm.  Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 23, 2006)

Hopefully less than 150.... hahah i need to calculate it all still :S


----------



## lara (Mar 23, 2006)

Far more than I even want to think about. Good thing it's tax deductable!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 23, 2006)

Deja Rose: Nothing
Sweetie Cake: About $70 (three pigments and maybe a glitter pencil
Sundressing: $50 tops
Lure/Bait/Hooked: $100+ most likely.


----------



## nakobear (Mar 24, 2006)

I prefer not to think about it...so when a collection comes out I'll make a couple of smaller amount purchases so it doesn't feel as bad as spending like $250 at once...4 trips of $60 feels better but I guess that's just me in denial about how much money I spend on MAC every year =)


----------



## bebs (Mar 24, 2006)

Deja Rose: around $30 (lipgloss and l/s) 
Sweetie Cake: around $60 (three pigments)
Sundressing: around $55-60 (two pigments and lipgloss or l/s)
Lure/Bait/Hooked: around $30 - 40 l/s and lipgloss 
Turquatic: no clue

plus $60 for whatever catchs my eye
grand total: $250


----------



## tricky (Mar 24, 2006)

i'm gonna go all out on Sweetie cake, I want to get the quad, most of the glitter liners, a couple of the pot glosses, maybe 1 or 2 of the n/p, maybe 1 of the l/g, 1 or 2 of the pigments. hopefully i get my tax return before then!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 24, 2006)

im saving $2 per day from 1st january..my biggest haul
will be during the christmas..i've lots money by then


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 24, 2006)

dejarose - 1 es 2 lip glasses
classic coordinates - nothing
pretty boy - 1 pigment and the quad
sundressing - entire collection
liquidlast - at least 5 colors
lure/bait/hooked - 2 TLC sticks, 1 blush creme pearl,3 es, 1 lipglass

how could I forget about sweetie cake - 1 pigment, quad,6 pencils and 1 lipglass


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 24, 2006)

i always change my mind once i get to the counter, but here's what i have planned:
*dejarose
-dejarose l/g
finally getting lustering and russian red l/s w/ classic coodinates (oh, and VGV gloss)
*sweetie cake
-sweetie cake + petit four l/g
-peacocked + reflecto e/l
possibly apricot pink pigment + quad
*sundressing
-medium bronzing spray
-seadip nail polish *this is hot!*
-light as air liner
-gold dusk pigment
-the mid-toned gloss (forgot the name)
-fountainbleu e/s
-possibly bateau + li living pink e/s
-aqualine liner
*lure/bait/hooked (summer lines make me weak)
-waternymph e/s
-aquavert e/s
maybe mancatcher e/s
-pink clash l/g
-phosperelle l/g
-lune blushcreme
-delphic + nightfish fluidline
-moisturegleam
-one of the bronzers, we'll see when i get there!
-good as gold pearlizer
-both golden and deeper bronze fx
...i'll be working a lot, so if this is one of the things that makes me happy, i don't feel guilty...


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Now that we already have a pretty good idea what will follow this year: how much money are you saving for MAC? What collections are you planning to go crazy on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I don't want to disappoint myself.  I'm going to budget and bank on that I will buy EVERYTHING, and that way, when I don't get things, I can pat myself on the back and pretend that I'm "saving" money...it's all about setting expectations, you see?


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 29, 2006)

are you guys all MAC MA... how do you know soo far ahead what stuff looks like?


----------



## gilkelias (Apr 5, 2006)

I actually have a list saved so I don't forget anything.  And I'm not much of a big spender, just a few things here and there.  Mostly neutrals too.  I did just discover pigments, though, so I may be splurging a bit on some of those pretty shortly.

*Sweetie Cake:* 
Apricot Pink Pigment - 19.50
Lily White Pigment - 19.50

*Sundressing:* 
Summer Eyeshadow - 13.50

*Other Things:* 
Gleam Eyeshadow - 13.50
Vanilla Pigment - 19.50
Golden Olive Pigment - 19.50

For a grand total of: $105

Not too bad considering some of the non-LE things don't have to be purchased immediately, and it'll be spread out over a few months.

I also think I might end up getting one of the Liquidlast Liners (most likely black) if I can get over my fear of liquid liner. I'll have to check them out at the counter first.


----------



## baby_love (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweetie Cake
-Peacocked 
-Nightsky 
-Reflecto 
-Apricot Pink pigment

Lure
-Waternymph
-Aquavert
-Delphic fluidline (unless it looks like blue peep)
-Haunting fluidline
-both blushcremes look nice

Liquidlast
-Greenplay
-Pop Iris
-Inky
-Blue Herizon
-Aqualine
-Point Black


so without backups, that sets me back like 200 dollars or something, but thank god it's not all coming out at the same time.  these choices are based only on the pictures I've seen online...so maybe when I see the products in real life, I won't like them.  but i know I want the glitter eyeliner pencils, even if they're ug.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 14, 2006)

I definetly want to getsome more products from Sweetie Cake. The soft sparkle pencils. For sure the black one if nothing else. I would also like to get plum parfait petit gloss, lily white pigment, and the blue sprinkle nail lacquer. From Deja rose, heartfelt pink lipglass, pink freeze, pink venus eye shadows,


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 14, 2006)

I think I need almost all of the new pigments from She Shines...they are all colors that truly appeal to me- but I'll reserve judgement on how many I'll actually buy until I see swatches. I also want the new Pearly TLC sticks with L/B/H!!


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 14, 2006)

Although I am also intrigued by the Nordstrom anniversary collection..I may need the warm eye palette..


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 15, 2006)

Being Australian and the criminal prices they charge... probably a grand! 
Sweetie Cake (which thank GOD it doesn't come out til' september here!
The quad, all piggies, and 4 pencils
Sundressing: 2 e/s and a beauty powder
Liquidlast liners (thank god they're perm.) 4 of those, and depending what they are like in life, probably more...
Lure: 4 e/s, a blushcreme and a f/l
Hooked: both pearlizers
She shines: 7 piggies
Turquatic: all e/s

Sooooo expensive here.... :'( Thank god I've just gotten a new job and my birthdays right in the middle of it all...


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 16, 2006)

omg all you US and Canadian people think it's bad?? think about us poor souls in australia and NZ where MAC is like 3 times more expensive then anywhere else in the world!! i usually can only afford one or two lipglasses and a quad if i'm super lucky and rich!! arghh!! if only i found some cheaper means of buying MAC


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_omg all you US and Canadian people think it's bad?? think about us poor souls in australia and NZ where MAC is like 3 times more expensive then anywhere else in the world!! i usually can only afford one or two lipglasses and a quad if i'm super lucky and rich!! arghh!! if only i found some cheaper means of buying MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
See if you can buddy up with somebody and get them to do a CP for you... it works out MUCH cheaper if you can work it... $13.50USD for an e/s is $22NZD which if you compare that to $34NZD... Well I think it's worth it (although it works out even cheaper in AUD ~ $18.50...) So you could try that if it helps...


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2006)

I am totally going to go crazy this summer!  I am seriously going crazy over the Liquid Last liners!  I want all of the new pigments!  How am I going to afford this all?!?!?!  I have a MAC pot on my fridge and I think it is going to be empty very, very soon!


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 19, 2006)

[See Thru Color] May 18 - all locations
Lipgelee
Saphoric (red copper w pearlized pigments) $14
Valentine's (pink coral w gold pearlized pigments $14

[Lure] June 1
Lipglass
Bait (cool iris-pink w gold pearlized pigments) $14

Eyeshadow
Aquavert (pale yellow green w white pearlized pigments/veluze pearl) pretty! $14
Waternymph (soft teal w emerald pearlized pigments/frost) pretty! $14

[Bait] June 1
Tinted Lip Condition Stick SPF 15
Pink Resort (sexy mid-toned pink w subtle gold pearlized pigments) $14
Sun Under (soft naked beige w subtle gold pearlized pigments) $14

[She-Shines] June 15
Pigment
Shimmertime (soft baby pink) $20
Golder's Green (sea-green w gold pearlized pigments) $20
Azreal Blue (cool soft blue w silver pearlized pigments) $20
Night Light (smokey olive green w gold pearlized pigments) $20

TOTAL = $178!!!! ARGHH!!
(of course I rounded up on prices to catch a bit of tax and shipping in there too, but it'll still be more than that)


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_See if you can buddy up with somebody and get them to do a CP for you... it works out MUCH cheaper if you can work it... $13.50USD for an e/s is $22NZD which if you compare that to $34NZD... Well I think it's worth it (although it works out even cheaper in AUD ~ $18.50...) So you could try that if it helps..._

 
Hi cookie monsta, do you know any one that does this that you could refer me to??? thanks


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

i cant wait for the liquid last liners...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 4, 2006)

Trrrouble,...
I usually drop about 100-200 in a month,.. but Today is Sundressing and I should be into that about $ 92.22 providing In Living Pink is not like Living Pink from Rebelrock,.. and that I still feel the same about Softwash Grey in person,..if I want a bruise I will just hit myself for free,... the liquidlasts are going to kill me,.. I live for gel/liquid liner,.. Getting 6 to start 104.94,.. and then maybe spread them out and get the rest on the May 18th trip,..Yeah for the Try-on Pacs,.. Getting a Studio Moisture Cream one,.. I have about $300 on me right now,.. hope I don't spend it all,..........


----------



## pinkarcade (May 20, 2006)

Man - I'm so new to MAC I didn't realize how quickly new collections came out. They are breaking my bank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lure*
Pretty Please
Stroke of Lust
Lure
Bait
Waternymph
Aquavert
Mancatcher
Seamyth
Nightfish
(maybe haunting..)
Total: $141.50

*She Shines*
night light
sunny daze
sunpepper
shimmertime
Total: $80

*Turquatic*
All E/S
Total: $54

I still need to get the Summerwear Quad


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 23, 2006)

This is if I don't get a back-up of Gold Dusk (and I am pretty sure I will):
Lure/Bait/Hooked
Aquavert
Mancatcher
Nightfish
Good As Gold

She Shines
Golder's Green
Dazzleray
Sunpepper
Night Light probably

Turquatic
Turquatic & Orangedescence

Nordie's Anniversary
Warm Eye Pallette
Pinkular
Deliniate

MSFs
...are going to kill my wallet.


----------



## Pascal (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_maybe 100-200. i dont know_

 
Same here, that makes two of us who will be broke ...


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Ok, I made my list yesterday.  I probably won't get ALL of this, but these are the things I am wanting. 

*Liquid Last Eyeliners *
Eventually, I'd like them all, but since they are permanent, I will get them a little bit at a time!

*Lure Collection - $82.00 *
Waternymph e/s - $13.50
Aquavert e/s - $13.50
Mancatcher e/s - $13.50
Sea Myth e/s - $13.50
Lure l/s - $14.00
Goddess l/s - $14.00

*She Shines - $40.00 *
I plan to get 2 new pigments, just not sure which ones!

*Turquatic - $ 54.00 *
Purple shower e/s - $13.50
Light Ray e/s - $13.50
Pink Source e/s - $13.50
Turquatic e/s - $13.50

*Pattern Maker (Nordstrom's) - $ 63.00 *
Delineate f/l - $14.50
Penned f/l - $14.50
Cool Palette - $35.00
Possibly a brush set_

 
where can i see the turquadic,she shines and the pattern maker stuff and can u order this online from nordstromS???????


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 
_where can i see the turquadic,she shines and the pattern maker stuff and can u order this online from nordstromS???????_

 
Well, I haven't actually seen Turquatic yet.  I am just going by the descriptions on the thread in color stories here.  I don't think any images have been released yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a picture of a few pigments from She shines here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47410

And a few from Patternmaker here: (I am not sure if you can order this online or not...)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=46846

Hope that helps!!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 27, 2006)

Yeaahhhh It Helped Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 30, 2006)

TAX Deductibe?  You mean if your main occupation is MUA? or is there some other way that i am not aware of.  please tell me

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Far more than I even want to think about. Good thing it's tax deductable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## cno64 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm writing this on July 5, the day "Turquatic" came out on the MAC site.
So far, I've been fairly restrained this year. I've been able to be happy with just a total of three pigments, a few lipsticks, and a couple of eyeshadows.
August may be my downfall, though; I'm drooling in anticipation of the Rockocco collection, especially the "Accent Red" pigment. I'll probably drop around $100 on that collection.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2006)

A MUSE

i want Shoooting Star MSF and 15 Minutes l/s
and Shimpagne MSF for my best friend


AVANT GOLD

maybe a matte MSF? 
i reeeeally want 182 brush but i'm sure i won't be able to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thank God I'm not interested in anything else...


----------



## Brianne (Jul 15, 2006)

A Muse
-Shooting Star MSF (though I'm worried it might be too dark for my NW20 self)
-New Weed fluidline for sure, maybe Graphic Brown
-Contemplating a duo, likely Illusionary/Burning Ambition


----------



## bebs (Jul 21, 2006)

avant gold:
.. medium msf
all the new brushes.. 
and thats luckly pretty much it at the moment.. I bought a few of the lipglosses from A muse... and I'm thinking about returning them cause I dont really like them in the light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thats it till the new pigment!


----------



## dlaf_wonderwall (Jul 28, 2006)

A Muse is only out on Aug 10th in France, but I can't wait to buy these, thanks to many pictures I've seen on this site :

- Heat/Element duo e/s
- Bright Side.Gallery Gal duo e/s
- Shooting Star MSF 
- a lipstick + a lipglas (I'll have to try them on to make a decision)

It's good to have Specktra as a "spoiler" for the upcoming collections over here. lol.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe

Plushglass Wildly Lush 
Ample Pink 

Untamed 
Well Plumed Eyes x 4
Take Wing Eyes x 4
Lipstick - Instinctive 
Lipglass Truth & Light 
Blush - Stray Rose 

Technacolor 
*Eyeliner*
Auto-de-blu 
Smoothblue 
Uniform 
Jade Way 
*Eyeshadow*
B-Rich 
Pompous Blue

Rockocco Fluidline - Ostentatious


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 31, 2006)

From Technacolour:
x. Jeweltone e/s
x. Peppier e/s
x. Slip Pink e/s

From Untamed:
x. probably the Take Wing e/s palette, it's so purty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still contemplating on whether I should get the orange and yellow l/g from Turquatic too.


----------



## sugaxbayb (Aug 8, 2006)

Every month i try to get atleast one or two products from MAC. Last Saturday I spent $79 dollars on 4 items. I dont work so my money is very tight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate going to the counter & not spending as much as you girls do.


----------



## hannahjohnson (Aug 9, 2006)

OMG OMG ZANDRA RHODES! i cannot cannot cannot wait for this.

i am buying everything at North Robertson that i can fit in my apartment. haha.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 9, 2006)

so far i have been spending WAY TOO MUCH on my makeup and i have a feeling this isnt going to stop. Thank god for B2M since that is how ive gotten just about every lippie from all the recent collections. I KNOW i am going to get the quads that come out as well as all the lippies form untamed and the piggies that comeout with Rockocco


----------



## plkitten13 (Aug 14, 2006)

i want almost everything from untamed! i hope it doesn't sell out.


----------



## M (Aug 23, 2006)

I like to buy from all of them unless they aren't "me" (think D'bohemia) so I spend around $400 month if they release 2 collections a month. Sometimes less, if nothing really jumps out at me or is too similar to what I have.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

the stuff from rockocco just doesn't do it for me AT ALL. untamed, however, has me written all over it. i'm going to TRY to get both quads, both blushes, 2 lipsticks (wild 'bout you and blankety) and 2 lipglasses (truth & light and boldheart). the key word here is "try". lol!
it's not bad, actually comes out to 161.00 before tax and my birthday is next week so i think i can manage. teehee!


----------



## Mimi- The Bitty (Aug 24, 2006)

I got every collection so why stop now right!! I definitely want untamed and rockcoco!!


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm planning to get the holiday eye and face brush sets - they seem like they'd be good for someone who doesn't have many brushes already and can't afford to just buy the big ones.


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 21, 2006)

Nocturnelle:

Desirous
Wait till Dark
Suspicion
Entremauve

Formal Black:
Cool and Smooked Eyes Palette
Red lips set

My poor poor wallet.


----------



## love_and_hate (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I havent bought anything since... um.... I cant even remember the last collection I bought from. But I love holiday collections!!! 
As of right now I'm looking at getting :
Intense Eyes palette ( $36 )
Basic Brush set ( $48 )
All Woman lipglass ( $14 )
and possibly one of the lip sets. I'm going to need to see them in person first. 
I'm going tomorrow so I'm really freakin excited!!!!!!!!!




Kali


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 26, 2006)

well here's my wishlist from the newest collections:
holiday/formal black:
tan lips
pink lips
suedette: 6 intense eyes

nocturnelle:
embraceable
<s>all woman</s>
<s>taupe notch</s>
night affair
magnetique
<s>kitschmas pigment</s>
subtle pigment


----------



## claresauntie (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll go a bit nuts for Danse, I bet. I'm interested in:
Lip glass-Corps-de-ballet
Pigment- Aire-de-blu
Pigment- Pastorale
Pigment- Swan Lake
E/S- French Grey


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Lack of funds will force me to have to do 2 separate hauls for Jewelescent

1st Haul:
-gemshine l/g
-divine lime liner
-jewelmarine glitter

2nd haul:
-another divine lime
-another l/g
-jadeye fluidline


----------



## boysareliers (Nov 27, 2006)

the 2 Danse MSF.

Peacocky Liquidlast liner

the new #205!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Dec 27, 2006)

from danse:
swan lake, french grey e/s's
lightscapade msf
russe l/s (looove lustres)

and from the icon collection i saw a purple l/s i MUST have and that quad with the purple and brown i also MUST have! i love the tiger print...


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 27, 2006)

from danse:
both MSFs and both piggies (which I got yesterday along with other piggies, and 182 &187 brushes!!! love... sigh...)

but I'm now majorly lemming swan lake and french grey e/s, which I shall wait until more funds come in soon hopefully...


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 27, 2007)

from Raquel Welch:
- Peaceful b/p
- Vegas Volt l/s
- Vital Spark l/g


----------



## KAIA (Mar 17, 2007)

**Painterly*
Paint Pots :  moss scape



**Alexander MCQueen for MAC*
                        Masque lipstick
                        Nothingless lipglass

* *Matte 2*
                        Blanc Type
                        Poison Pen
                        Graphology
                        Post Haste
                        Pen n Pink
                        Fig 1

* *Other stuff non L/E that I'm planning to get..*

                    petalescent e/s pan
                    sweet lust e/s pan
                     182, 150 brushes  
                     MAC 1.6 make up case
                    MAC brush roll


----------



## eulchen (Apr 6, 2007)

from what ive read and seen here my list is as follows:

*Balloonacy*

Viz-a-Violet Pigment


*Strange Hybrid*

Moonflower E/S
Seedling E/S
Strange Hybrid Lipstick


*Moonbathe*

Saturnal E/S


*C-Shock*

 Eyepopping E/S
 Wondergrass E/S
 Big T E/S
 Fab & Flashy E/S


but thats just after reading the colour descriptions and itll be most definately more than listed


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 6, 2007)

I always spend less for the summer collections (exception Nordstrom exclusives) because I don’t like them.  I will probably get

*Strange Hybrid*
e/s: Fertile - Muted black purple, Moonflower - Intense mid-tone blue with silver pearl & Seedling - Yellow taupe
l/s: pagate - Neutral warm peach
blush: Petalpoint - Dirty mid-tone pink
*MOONBATHE* e/s only
Claire de Lune - Soft cream with pink pearl (LE) 
Saturnal - Deep olive with gold pearl (LE) 
*C-Shock*
Lipgelee: She-boom! (creamy magenta) Cream
e/s: Wondergrass (Intense kiwi green) Frost
Big T (Intense aqua with green pearlized pigments) Frost
Bang on Blue (Royal blue with pink pearlized pigments) Frost


----------



## otakuhobbit (Apr 17, 2007)

So far I'm planning on getting Big T, Wondergrass, Bang on Blue, Eyepopping, Going Bananas, and Blast o' Blue from C-Shock. I don't think I've ever been this excited for a new line! It looks amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will probably be at around $100...I'll most likely spilt my haul into 2 halves so I won't have to spend so much in one go. I don't have a job so I need to be careful with money >.< and plus I'm cheap, a "haul" at M.A.C. for me is quite literally 2 eyeshadows. Wow....I do need a job.


----------



## mistella (Apr 30, 2007)

Strange Hybrid - going to the unveiling event!
Floral Fantasy e/s
Flowerplay lipstick
Propagate lipstick
Both blushes

C-shock - everything!!


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 30, 2007)

here comes the sick part ... 

Strange HYbrid : 
- 4 e/s : Floral fantasy, moonflower, rose blanc, fertile
- 4 l/s : Flowerplay, strange hybrid, Strange & exotic, Orchiddazzle
- 1 l/g : Prize petal
- 2 blushes
- Jardin Aires pigment

C-SHock : 

Mostly everything ... at least all the e/s and all the lipgelees but that blue lipstick is to be mine too ! 

Moonbathe : 

Mostly everything too ... except the glimmershimmers ... ^_^'

Addicted ... ?


----------



## VogueInfection (May 7, 2007)

Everyone is planning on spending around 200 - 300 dollars.  I think the most I could afford to spend is around 30 - 40 dollars.

=[


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

I want everything!  For C-Shock I have to buy all of the eye shadows and the lipsticks.  I am a total eye shadow nut so with all the upcoming collections I will get the eye shadows.


----------



## rocking chick (May 16, 2007)

Had purchased the following items:

Strange Hybrid Collection
strange hybrid l/s
flowerplay l/s
fleurry blush
prize petal l/g
cultured l/g

Slimshine
kissable
funshine

Moonbathe
maybe just honeymoon l/s only


----------



## brittsnow (May 16, 2007)

*C-Shock*
Romping e/s
Going Bananas e/s
Wondergrass e/s
Big T e/s

I really need some bright colors! I'm all about the neutrals for work, but I need color and this collection is looking to deliver! I'm gonna be broke.


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

I want pretty much all the eye shadows from C-Shock and MoonBathe and a couple of the lipsticks/lipglass.  I can't wait for them to come out!


----------



## bebs (May 26, 2007)

heres what I plan on getting.. however who knows once I see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






c-shock- 
Lipsticks: 
Pomposity - Bright raspberry with silver/pink pearlized pigments 
Blast o' Blue - Sheer midtone blue 

Lipgelee:
Lil' Sizzler - Metallic peach with pink/white pearlized pigments

Flashtronic- 
Mineralized eye shadows:
Quarry Sky - Blue with olive, coral, and beige veining
By Jupiter - Light taupe with beige and deep brown veining
Mercurial - Yellow gold with lilac and chestnut veining 
Lovestone - Raspberry with wine and copper veining 
Tectonic - Yellow gold with lime green, warm brown, and black veining 
Ether - Deep aqua with silver, black, and gold veining 

Mineralize skinfinish:
Northern Light - Mid-tone pink with rust and grey brown veining
Gold Spill - Pink peach with warm brown and cream pearl 

Rushmetal:

Copperized - Olive green with gold pearl 
Quick Frost - Creamy white with soft green pearl 
Cocomotion - Dirty gold with olive undertone and gold sparkle 
Rushmetal - Rich copper sparkle 
Mauvement - Cool taupe with gold pearl 
Off The Radar - Warm orange with gold sparkle 
Revved-up - Icy rose with reflects
Gold Mode - Tan gold


----------



## thenovice (Jun 3, 2007)

Definately getting stuff from Flashtronic, Rushmetal, and Novel Twist. My birthday is in mid-august. So,the new collections will be out by then. Already have a list of perm. products for my family to get. And then just cash from the other people so i have money for the other collections. I planned it out! Ha! This way, i have to spend no money of my own.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 6, 2007)

*C-Shock*
​
*Eyeshadow* ​

Going bananas - Soft lemon yellow (Frost, LE) ​ 
Eyepopping - Soft limegreen with gold/yellow pearlized pigments (Frost, LE) ​ 
Wondergrass - Intense kiwi green (Frost, LE) ​ 
This collection seem to bright for me. I don't even no where to begin on how to wear these colors. I do admit it very pretty. I will have to see how it looks on me in real life.
​*Flashtronic*​*Mineralize Eye Shadow*​

Quarry Sky - Blue with olive, coral, and beige veining (LE, frost) ​ 
By Jupiter - Light taupe with beige and deep brown veining (LE, frost) ​ 
Mercurial - Yellow gold with lilac and chestnut veining (LE, frost) ​ 
Lovestone - Raspberry with wine and copper veining (LE, frost) ​ 
Tectonic - Yellow gold with lime green, warm brown, and black veining (LE, frost) ​ 
Ether - Deep aqua with silver, black, and gold veining (LE, frost​ 
*Mineralize Skinfinish* ​

Gold Spill - Pink peach with warm brown and cream pearl (LE) ​ 
Northern Light - Mid-tone pink with rust and grey brown veining (LE)​ 
This whole collection is calling my name, except for the l/g. Again I will need to see this in person.​


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 9, 2007)

c-shock: big-T, wondergrass and bang on blue e/s...in UK i dont think we're getting it till august so that sux!


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 9, 2007)

*zzzzzz*

zzzzzz


----------



## rosquared (Jun 19, 2007)

i'm interested in trying the msf's from flashtronic.  all i have is shooting star from previous collections.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to get the MSF's from Flashtronic b/c I have not ever got an MSF.

I also want the eyeshadow Lovestone.


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 13, 2007)

i am kinda curious about the MSF's because i too have never purchased any, but i do plan on getting the e/s's and maybe a couple of the pigments from rushmetal. i will just have to wait until thursday to see how they look in real life.


----------



## mandragora (Jul 27, 2007)

*C-Shock
Fab 'n Flashy
Eyepopping

*Flashtronic
Gold Spill MSF
Northern Light MSF (maybe)
Tectonic e/s
Lovestone e/s
By Jupiter e/s

*Rushmetal
Copperized pigment
Gold Mode pigment
Revved up pigment
Cocomotion pigment (maybe)
Off the Radar pigment (maybe)
Rushmetal pigment (maybe)

*Novel Twist (Nordstrom exclusive)
Brush set *grabby hands*

Looking forward to the new PRO Matte/Mattene collection coming out this Sept and the Smoke signals collection.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 27, 2007)

Whatever that pretty aqua shadow is in the Matte2 ads, some kind of pink lipstick from Mattene, and Painterly paint pot. I'm trying to get back into wearing neutrals.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm definately getting the two quads from Smoke Signals. I am so excited about those!

In September I want the MSF from Alexander McQeen and I think I'm going to buy my first pan and get some/most/all(??) of the Matte e/s. I'm getting to old for my glittery Urban Decay shadows and I'm overhauling all my stash right now, so the timing is perfect for that line to come out.

Also I want to try the Plushlash mascara. Anyone have details on these? I loooove trying new mascara.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Just got:
- Northern Light MSF
- Perfectly Pink l/g
- Young Spark l/g

Thinking about getting a back-up for both Northern Light and Perfectly Pink.

Also treating myself to a Paint Pot this week since they appear to be LE in Europe.


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely Smoke Signals Gentle Fumes Quad, and probably the Barely Lit and Brew L/S from that collection!  I am also going to try the blushes when I go to the Mac counter today- not sure how I feel about them.  Will update!  And I have Blue Storm and Stormwatch coming in the mail!  Yay!


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 8, 2007)

*Antiquitease Color Collection:*
All 5 of the MSF Eyeshadow Duos
Her Fancy Lipstick
Trifle Lipglass
*
Antiquitease Kits:
*Royal Assets Lips: Pink Lips Palette
Royal Assets Eyes: Metallic, Cool, Smokey Eye Palettes
Heirlooms Brush Sets: Basic Brush Set (Was going to get the Face set too, but I'm just going to buy a 187 with the money instead. Better investment on my part)
Viva Galmourous: Cool Lip Palette

*Finery Lip Bags:
*Pink Lip Bag
Plum Lip Bag

*Curioustease Mini's:
*Pigment Set: Cool x2, Warm x1
Softsparkle Eye Pencil Set
Lipglass Set in Cool


----------



## Briar (Oct 13, 2007)

Am I the only one dying to get hands on the Pharaoh paint pot?  I love chartruese, it is one of my favorite colors ever and I'm one of the few people I know who can, and will wear it.    I'm planning to get the other two McQueen paint pots as well, and maybe Pagan e/s.  I know its the same color nearly as Pharaoh but it might be nice to have a blendable shadow in that color.


----------



## val-x (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish I had a job to get myself some FAFI when it comes out, altho I got 20$ from my sis for MAC


----------



## nai (Jan 31, 2008)

FAFI!! can't wait.  will get: both eye quads, all pnt pots, the repro of fluidline, both blushes, 1 of the illuminating pwdr, n all of the gloss.  whoop wh0oop!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 6, 2008)

From the Fafi collection I'll probz only get Fashion Frenzy blush as this looks gorg and one of the quads. Iam totally skint at the moment lol.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 6, 2008)

From the Fafi collection I'm planning to get the dolls, 3 or 4 of the paint pots & one of the quads.
A few of the dazzleglasses and I'm waiting to find out whats in the summer collection.


----------



## yahighness (Feb 8, 2008)

From the Fafi collection, I'm planning to get one of the quads and the Sugar Trance l/g. Key word: PLANNING!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 8, 2008)

I am *planning* to get:

*Fafi:*
***Fafi Eyes 2
***Sassed Up b/p
***Utterly Frivolous l/s
***Fun 'N' Sexy l/s
***Sugar Trance l/g
***Cult fave l/g
***Rollikin' p/p
***Perky p/p
***Ermine doll
Gotta love them gift cards!
*Slimshine:*
***Bare s/s
***Funshine s/s
***Rock out s/s
***Volie s/s
**Viva Glam VI SE l/g*

I think that will be enough damage b4 heatherette comes out.


----------



## starangel2383 (Feb 8, 2008)

what i plan on getting and what i actually get are two entirely different things. i PLAN on getting the fafinettes, at least one of the bags, and one of the quads. i will let you know what i actually end up with.


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmmm About 500-700 for Fafi through Dazzleglass.
I'm not sure if it's good or bad that i'm going to be away all summer...therefore no access to MAC except to drool on the website and cry myself to sleep thinking about the collections I can't get.
I'm going to be so far away from MAC....


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 8, 2008)

the whole heatherette collection. i think its around 300 but ive heard so many great reviews i must get everything. after that i should be broke and homeless but i'll look fabulous


----------



## macmistress (Jun 6, 2008)

im not buying anything from any of the collections this summer. im not wowed by it neither by the neon pigments cos i cant use it on my eyes


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 27, 2008)

Lets just say this is what I *HOPE *to get..

Colour Forms:
Sun Centered

Cult Of Cherry:
Spiced Chocolate
Plum du Bois

Electroflash:
Odd Couple
Play on Plums

Starflash:
Lotusland
Grand Entrance
Glamour Check

AND HOPEFULLY.. I'll buy my first pigments which I already decided should be Teal, Bright Fushia & Turquoise Matte. So we'll see. I have a kid so I don't know IF I'll have the money and how much of it I'll actually get. I hope some of it at least =)


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

From Starflash, I am hoping to get Sunset B. and Lotusland. If I have some extra money, I will get Dreammaker and Grand Entrance. 

From Overrich, I'm just getting Mega-Rich, and if money allows maybe one or two others.

From Gold Fever I am getting Silver Fog and Gold. 

From Manish Arora I am getting one of everything AT LEAST. If I like pics of Pink Manish I will maybe get two.

From Suite Array I am getting Rave, Fly-by-Blu, Ms. Fortune, and maybe Bankroll Pearl Glides.

From the Sheer Minerals/House of Minerals, I am getting all three MSF's, Heat/Element, Lucent MSP, Sheerbronze MSP,


----------



## MyKindOFMakeup (Jul 24, 2008)

honestly i try to be realistic.... i buy the essentials pertaining to my personal like..then i see whts left at tht moment...if im only going to have 300 for the next two weeks ill try to stay below 200 ..who knows?? i love mac but seriously its an serious amount of money ... n i want to know wht every thinks ..is it worth ( not talkin about quality of products ) ???


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 25, 2008)

OH GOD.
it's going to be reeeally bad...
but here's what i'm hoping on getting:

*manish arora for mac*
eyes on manish pallette
devil bright blush
pink swoon clearly blush
(aprx:$50?)

*starflash*
dreammaker
bold&bright
lotusland
talent pool
mink&sable
smoke&diamonds
go
glamour check
top hat
(apprx:$120?)

*sonic chick*
danity
warm soul
nuance
gentle
love thing
gleeful
plesantry
(aprx:$70?)

*overrich*
blonde's gold
antique green
vintage gold
museum bronze
mauvement
copperbeam
heritage rouge
(aprx:$90?)

*cult of cherry*
spiced chocolate quad
tempting quad
shadowy lady quad
&probably some lipglasses
(aprx; at least:$100)

oi...
in all that'll be around $430 AT LEAST!
good lord i need to get extra hours at work...
sorry MUD fund, you'll just have to wait :C


----------



## ltaylor (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll need about $200.00.  I love the Cult of Cherry Collection!

I MUST HAVE

Tempting (Eyeshadow Quad)
Spiced Chocolate (Eyeshadow Quad)

Kirsch Lush (Lips)
Chock-ful (Lips)
Bing (Lips)
So Scarlet (Lips)
Lil' Hot Pepper (Lips)


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the minerals in Oct., I'll probably go a bit batty on that one. Other than that, I'm liking bits and pieces of the others, but not really a whole collection. V. curious to see what Jan and Feb will bring.


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 12, 2008)

Being in Singapore, I am just getting over *Coolheats, ColorForms, Sonic Chic, Electroflash,* and still awaiting *New View* and *Starflash *etc.. MAC comes out with so many new collections so often, it is very expensive to keep up!

I usually spend $70-$150 per new collection, especially if the collection is very eyeshadow heavy.  I love collection eyeshadows and blushers.  

I am lemming the following:

One *New View* powder in the lightest shade (I am a NC15)

3 or 4 of the *Starflash *eyeshadows, I am into neutral shades these days, so I will get *Mink  & Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Grand Entrance*, etc. 

I am so totally calling  my regular MA tomorrow to ask her if my wishlist items has arrived so I can run down to the store to get the new items!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 12, 2008)

*manish arora for mac
*eyes on manish pallette
devil bright blush
 = ~ 60.00

*cult of cherry
*spiced chocolate quad
tempting quad
shadowy lady quad
some lipsticks &lipglasses
= ~ 200.00

*Mineral line*
Loose powder in  deeper dark 
Mac 109 brush
Studio Mist deep dark
= ~ 90.00

*Red she said*
Eyeshadow pallete 2x
Brush set
= ~ 100.00


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

*Overrich*
Antique Green
Copper Beam or Heritage Rouge
Mega Rich or Blonde's Gold
*
Suite Array
*Bankroll*

Mac for Ungaro*
Brightening Pink Beauty Powder
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
*
Manish Arora
*(maybe) eye palette(I have clarity already, so I don't need electric eel, but I love going bananas, bitter and playful.
Shine Manish Lipglass
*
Sheer Minerals *
some MSFs.. don't know which yet, it's gonna be my first MSFs


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *retail_therapy* 

 
_Being in Singapore, I am just getting over *Coolheats, ColorForms, Sonic Chic, Electroflash,* and still awaiting *New View* and *Starflash *etc.. MAC comes out with so many new collections so often, it is very expensive to keep up!

...


I am so totally calling my regular MA tomorrow to ask her if my wishlist items has arrived so I can run down to the store to get the new items!_

 
Hi Sophia. I came across your post and went to your blog to check it out - it's pretty cool! Nice to take a peek into your life and as a BPJ like you (but I'm a budding one only), I really like it. I'm from Singapore too. Yes, New View and Starflash were launched only last Friday. I am considering getting the New View powder in the lightest shade, but I have gotten Sunset B, Smoke & Diamonds and Bold & Brazen on Saturday.

Can I ask you which MAC counter/s have good MA? And how do you "get" a regular MA? Because when I check with the MAs on when a collection launches, they usually act secretive and don't tell me. But I buy so much from each collection! When is CoC launching here?

Anyway, I want the get the following from the new collections:

Cult of Cherry:
Tempting quad
Cherry Blossom
Lightly Ripe

Manish Arora:
Eyes on Manish palette


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

Alrighty so a bit of a continuation now that we have more data:

From Cult of Cherry, I will get backups of Cult of Cherry and Rich & Ripe. Total damage with tax-$30.52.

From Overrich, I will get Blonde's Gold. Total damage with tax-$21.26.

From Ungaro, I want to get Flower Mist Dew beauty powder. Total with tax-$23.96.

From Manish Arora, I am getting one of everything. Total with tax, but not shipping-$141.70.

From Gold Fever, I am getting Gold glitter and Silver Fog pigment. Total with tax-$38.70.

From Sheer Minerals/House of Minerals, I am getting Heat/Element, all of the MSF's, Sheerbronze and Lucent Sheersheens. Total-$170.59. That is my total for all of it though. If we are just talking Sheer Minerals, it would be at least $109 because I would probably get two of each MSF. I have it broken up into three waves. The first is get two of each limited MSF. The second is to get the Sheersheens, and then finally get the perm items.

Total-$426.73. THANK GOD that Manish Arora is released right before a payday...my time and a half from working Labour Day will be going directly towards this.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmmm okay mine will be:

*Gold fever* 
-Voile Slimshine- $14.50
-Penny Shadestick- $16.
-Sharkskin Shadestick- $16
-Golden Lemon Pigment- $19.50
-Silver Fog Pigment- $19.50
_Total=$85.50_

*Ungaro*
-Pure Rose l/s- $14
-Essential Beige P/p-$16.50
-Pastel Emotion l/g-$14
_Total=$44.50_

*Sheer Minerals*
-Sheerbronze loose powder- $19.50
-#182 Brush- $45.00
_Total= $64.50_

Total damage=$194.50... not bad!!!!


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

*Little Darlings * November 
Neutral Lips 
Pink Lips


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Maybe this week from Mac, I'll be getting either "Dare you" or "Ravashing" lipsticks. I think I'll probably get them week after next actually. That way I'll get a shadow/eyeliner to go with them. Hmmmm? That's probably around $53 bucks with tax!*


----------



## x3n (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, in November, or whenever it comes out, I plan on getting the face brush set, and that's it


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 5, 2008)

I just got Pastel Emotion l/g from the Ungaro collection.


----------



## ciaobonefish (Oct 27, 2008)

im not a big fan of the collections out right now really (i think the only two things im going to get are ravishing l/s from cremesheen but its permanent so im in no hurry and either petticoat or so ceylon msf from the sheer minerals collection) but im really looking forward to the chill and brunette blonde redhead collection. hehe ive got a ways to go but i think these are the collections that will get a large chunk of my money hahaha.

Chill- i think im going to get arctic grey e/s, wintersky e/s, (contemplating getting the other other two eyeshadows because they are just so gorgeous! but im not sure ill have to see hehe. brunette blonde redhead collection is going to hit me pretty hard hehe) snowscene l/g, frozen dream l/g, and may be the penultimate liner.

brunette blonde redhead- chignon l/s, what a do! l/s (may be blow dry l/s as well), henna e/s, femme-fi e/s (i didnt get this when it first came out but i really want it now!), french cuff e/s, 100 strokes e/s, deep shade e/s (and may be flip e/s but i think i have enough colors like that hmm but idk it looks TOO pretty), and lastly the redhead and blonde msf.

my wallets going to be hurting after these come out (i think they come out either at the end of this year or early next year. better start saving hehe)!


----------



## daisymoira (Nov 2, 2008)

I cant wait for the Hello Kitty in 2009. Love Love Love the packaging on some of these collections I could easily spend 300.00


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm saving my money on the Dame Edna collection for next month and try not to purchase anything from maccosmetics.com after I purchsase a few more things that I want from there and that is it.


----------



## miss_primer (Nov 14, 2008)

I am trying to save my money for the Dame Edna Collection and the hair collection.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

I just love Metal urge eyeshadows and liners... but the collection is not released yet in France


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 5, 2008)

The Little Darlings 5 Warm Pigments are on their way to me right now, as are the 5 Neutral Lipglasses. I think I am going to get one of those es trios from Dame Edna. Other than that, I am saving for HK!!


----------



## MacGirlx3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sweetie Cakes!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 16, 2008)

On the last post that I made, I decided to purchase some of the Dame Edna collection and will save up for the HK collection in February. I need to control my spendings lol


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 4, 2009)

BBR is turning out to be a bigger purchase for me than I thought! I'll be getting Quick Tease and Red Devil l/gs, Henna, Flip, 100 Strokes, and French Cuff e/s, and Redhead MSF!


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 8, 2009)

I am soooooo excited for BBR MSFs.   I think I am going to get French Cuff e/s, What A Do l/s, blonde msf, redhead msf.  Excited for Sweetie Cakes and Creme Team. Not so much Hello Kitty.


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 8, 2009)

Definately all the Brunette eyeshadows, chignon lipstick, red devil l/g. Now too excited about H/K would probably just get the dazzle glasses and a lipstick.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 16, 2009)

I told my hubby I wanted one of everything from the HK line. We'll see what he gets me for V-Day, lol.


----------



## VIC MAC (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 

 
_I think I'll be spending between 150 and 200 Euros per collection! There are always so many things I like - the biggest amount will probably be taken up by Lure, Sundressing and Sweetie Cake, in case it ever launches in Austria. And not to forget the Liquidlast Liners ... So probably at least 700 Euros until early summer ... My oh my ..._

 
Hi there - save money, and get yourself a MyUS account.....I order directly from MAC's website as soon as the new stuff arrives, and get for much better prices than I would a month later, when the collections arrive in Denmark - It works brilliantly 

Victora


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 19, 2009)

I've already figured it up and what I want from HK will cost $204 in makeup, and $203 in accesories.

Hubby just rolled his eyes, lol.

From Kouture, all I really want is the lipglasses. I'd like the compact, but I dunno if I REALLY want to drop $90 on it.


----------



## Eire3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I will surely buy redhead or blonde MSF (need to try the colour firts) from the BBR collection, maybe also a pair of e/s (need to choose the shade of them too, but I think I like Knight and french cuff the most...In Italy there's no BBR yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

I will also buy the HK brush set, HK blush or beauty powder (I will book both of them and then choose in store) and HK small make-up bag maybe, I need a case for my brushes for my new travels (Japan!!Awhhh!!<3)
I don't know if I'll also buy a lipglass, I need to try the colours in store 'cause I don't like them in the pics very much...or, better, i don't think they'll suit my face


----------



## nadl81 (Jan 22, 2009)

I wait for the blonde and brunette MSF´s!!!!
And a need the one or two of the new brushes from the BBR collection....


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jan 27, 2009)

BBR
*1-2 brushes
*Blonde MSF
*maybe a Gloss or an eye shadow

HK
*maybe a pigment (waiting for bitter pics)
*lipstick Scanty

Grand Duo
*Loverock

Sugarsweet
*1 MSF
*Maybe 1 Shadestick

Creamsheen
*1-3 Lipglasses (forgot the names...it's quite a while ;-))


----------



## MAKEUPdiva81 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well.. like so many other beautiful ladies here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just went to Nordstrom's Friday after work to pre-sale for the upcoming Hello Kitty Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered:

Tippy blush
Pretty Baby beauty powder
Lipsticks: Fashion Mews, Strayin, Big Bow, Cute-ster

Pink Fish tinted lip conditioner 

Glitter eye liner in Her Glitz

I am way excited for the upcoming Naked Honey, Sugar Sweet collections!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems as though 2009 is going to be a great year with some awesome MAC launches. I might have to get a part-time job to afford my addiction!!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 2, 2009)

Because of all the preliminary info received i am seriously cutting back on my spend for BBR (london yet to receive it although it should be out this thursday) I plan on getting 3 e/s and 1 l/s. for h.k i will be getting most popularl/s,fast friends l/g and a d/g


----------



## eidetica (Feb 3, 2009)

$80 for Kitty pallettes, and I have to see the lipsticks to know if my Perfect Pink is there.
Sugar Sweet?  $36 for the two lipglasses that call my name, probably two lipsticks, around $60? Add 25$ for pink Kitty Kouture DazzleGlass...
And then there's the Kitty make up bag I love! The Stuff doesn't generally interest me but the graphics are super. There's $35.

$200 and then there's more lipsticks I crave... Thank goodness for depotting a zillion shadows. Those empties for recycling will take the sting off lipstick. Only have two! And ten lipglasses, it was getting me dressed while I bought insane amounts of eyes.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 3, 2009)

For me let's just say a lot!
Give me a break though i'm new to Mac so i need to build  and boy oh boy i will build!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 11, 2009)

For the Hello Kitty collection, I might just get the Mimmy lipglass. Nothing in the collection says wow to me.


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Feb 27, 2009)

I am excited to see the MSFs from Sugarsweet!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 28, 2009)

02/12 - *Hello Kitty:* Cutester l/s, Nice Kitty l/g (already pre-ordered. Just never picked it up!), and I wanted to get Mimmi l/g
03/05 - *Kitty Kouture Collection* Not interested _anymore_
03/12 - *Grand Duos:* Loverock
03/19 - *VG6 Special Edition Lipstick* Not interested
03/19 - *Sugarsweet:* Just Dessert
04/02 - *Colour Ready* Not interested
04/23 - *Rose Romance* Not interested
04/30 - *Double Dazzle:* Steppin' Out, Like Venus, Rags to Riches, Bare Necessity Dazzleglasses 
05/28 - *Style Warriors* Not interested
06/11 - *Naked Honey* Not interested

Makes me not feel so bad when I see that I'm not interested in some collections 

edit/ I originally wanted the two dazzleglasses from Kitty Kouture, but realized that Kitty Kouture looks like Rags to Riches and the other one isn't that unique. I'll just wait for double dazzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saved myself $56 hehe.


----------



## Kenna23 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so excited about so many collection that i just have to get all my money together to decided.


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm well as a blush addict suprisingly none of the Grandduos look exceptionally exciting.. Maybe the moon river. I do want perfect topping from sugarsweet, and heaps from naked honey! The light bronzer, the light lipglass and the perfume!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to MAC this Friday to check our Moon River from Grand Duos..hopefully it works for me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sugar Sweet:
Refined MSF
Perfect Topping MSF
Lollipop Loving l/s

Colour Ready:
Prep + Prime Refined Zone
Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Show Orchid l/s (maybe)

Rose Romance:
Mutiny p/g
Circa Plum p/g
Of Summer e/s
Fix+ Rose
A Rose Romance l/s
Virgin Kiss l/g
Summer Rose Beauty Powder

Double Dazzle:
17 Dazzleglass shades (no Girls Delight for me)

Style Warriors:
Soft Force e/s
Vibrant Grape e/s
Eversun bpb
Refined Golden Bronzer Powder
Brave New Bronze l/s
Gold Rebel l/g
242 Brush
182 Brush


----------



## jasminediore (Mar 11, 2009)

i bought another back up of pink fish today i spent 350$ all together on the HK collection sugar sweet will be much much smaller though i cant wait to get those skin finishes!


----------



## kariii (Mar 12, 2009)

*Grandduos:*
Grand duo $22.50
Rivermoon $22.50


*sugarsweet:
*Dear Cupcake e/s $14.50
Aquavert $14.50
Red velvet shadestick $16
Lollipop Loving l/s $14
Perfect Topping MSF $27
Refined MSF $27
Seasonal Peach nail lacquer $11

*Rose Romance:*
A Rose Romance L/s $14
Mutiny Pigment $19.50
Circa Plum Pigment $19.50
Steal My Heart l/g 
Virgin Kiss l/g
Of summer e/s $14.50
_Et Tu, Bouquet? e/s_ $14.50
Blush of Youth Blush
Summer Rose Blush
Fix+ Rose

*Style Warriors:*
Bright Future e/s
Night maneuvers e/s
Soft Force e/s
Refined Golden
On a mission blush


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

aw man after my "great" haul i dont think i cant spend too much anymore... but maybe just lemon chiffon from the sugarsweet collection along with a quad from the nordstrom exclusive for the rose romance collection...


----------



## trincess (Mar 15, 2009)

*Sugarsweet:*
Perfect Topping MSF
Lollipop Loving L/S
Sweet Thing L/S
Consume Me L/G
Simply Delicious L/G
Peppermint Patty N/P


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Grand Duos:  *Possibly one or two (will see these in person on Thursday)

*Sugar Sweet:  *Lollipop Loving l/s (possibly with a backup)
                     Sweet Thing l/s
                     Butternutty s/s
                     Red Velvet s/s
                     Aquavert e/s
                     Dear Cupcake e/s
                     Sugarshot e/s

I'll also probably pick up an MSF/Natural when I'm at MAC this week.


----------



## igswonderworld (Mar 16, 2009)

*Sugar Sweet: *
Red Velvet s/s
Lemon Chiffon s/s
Aquavert e/s
Dear Cupcake e/s
Peppermint Patti n/p
Refined msf
Perfect Topping msf

*A Rose Romance:*
Et Tu Bouquet e/s
Of Summer e/s
Fix + Rose
See Thru Lip Colors, if they're full size; if not, I can skip them gladly..

*Style Warrior:*
Style Warrior l/g
Liberated l/g
Gold Rebel l/g
Fierce & Fabulous l/g
Vibrant Grape e/s
Bright Future e/s
Night Maneuvers e/s
Soft Force e/s
Peaceable n/p
Violet Fire n/p
Mercenary n/p

*Naked Honey:*
She’s a Star l/g
Queen Bee l/g
Buzz Dark l/g
Crème de Miel e/s
Pollinator e/s
Buckwheat e/s


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sugarsweet:
-Perfect Topping MSF
-Refined MSF
-Sugarshot e/s
-Lollipop Lovin l/s
-Tasty l/g

A Rose Romance:
-Magnetique l/g
-Stealin My Heart l/g (maybe)
-Secret Crush See Thru l/g
-Tender Tryst See Thru l/g
-Of Summer e/s

Dazzleglass:
-Love Alert
-Date Night
Maybe a few others after I see them.


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sugarsweet:
Perfect Topping and Refined MSF
Sugarshot and Perfect Topping Eyeshadows
Sweetthin, Bubbles and Touch Lipstick
34 Lash

I showed REMARKABLE restraint


----------



## envyxo (Mar 24, 2009)

Grand Duos:
- Grand Duo
- Love Rock
- Hot Planet

Sugarsweet
- Red Velvet s/s
- Cakeshop s/s
- Perfect Topping MSF
- Lollipop Lovin l/s
- Peppermint Patti n/p

still debating on going back for aquavert & dear cupcake...


----------



## Rosario (Apr 1, 2009)

Dazzleglass...
Sugarrimed
Bare Necesity
and one more depending what color i like


----------



## RockStar (Apr 9, 2009)

*Rose Romance*

fix+ rose 
just a pinch 
magnetique lipgloss 


munity pigment? 
way to love? 
a rose romance? 
secret crush lipgloss? 
*Style Warriors*

Grape e/s


----------



## yepanotherone (Apr 30, 2009)

I tried to pick what I thought would be the most unique for my collection. Here are my Style Warrior Picks

On a Mission blush (maybe) 
Violet Fire nail polish 
Bright Future eyeshadow


----------



## cocomia (May 4, 2009)

Seeing that Rose Romance is not out here yet, here's my drool list for the upcoming collections:
A Rose Romance:
Tender Tryst See Thru Lip Color
Secret Crush See Thru Lip Color
Magnetique l/g
Virgin Kiss l/g

Style Warriors: EVERYTHING except the lustre drops. 

So gonna be broke. Goodbye first salary in new job!


----------



## yoyie (May 5, 2009)

i'm not really feeling style warriors...which is a GOOd thing....i might just get fierce and fabulous...


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (May 12, 2009)

Style Warriors
*Lustre Drop Pink Rebel

Colour Craft
*MSF Porcelain Pink
*MSF Triple Fusion
*MSF Smooth Merge
*MSF Warm Blend (maybe)

Mineralize Blushes
*Hand-Finish
*Daft Pink
Don't know which one of theese I will take. I don't want to buy both because the MSF-list is so long
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brushes
*130 (not sure about that - I'm waiting for pics)


----------



## dearcupcake (Jun 14, 2009)

STYLE WARRIORS
Vibrant Grape
Zebra makeup bag

NAKED HONEY
Buckwheat e/s
She's a Star l/g

COLOUR CRAFT
MSF Smooth Merge
Hand Finish Min Blush
Daft Pink Min Blush
226 (? is that the right brush coming out with this? cant remember)


----------



## mmakate418 (Jun 17, 2009)

color craft!!!

i want all of the msf's


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 2, 2009)

Planning a $200+ haul in the middle of the month! (FINALLY getting a commission check coming - hate my job with a passion right now because the economy sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Euristocrats:*

Milan Mode l/s ($14.00) 
London Life l/s ($14.00) 
*Naked Honey:*

She's a star l/g (14.00) 
Queen Bee l/g   (14.00) 
*Color Craft:* (SO GEEKED ABOUT THESE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Smooth Merge MSF (28.00) 
Warm Blend MSF (28.00) 
*Look in a Box:*

Sweet Tease Look (59.50): (includes Gleam and Mulch e/s, Love Nectar l/g, Plushlash mascara, a 187SE mini kabuki and a beauty powder - FANTASTIC deal) 
Plus I'm getting some stuff from the permanent line: Underage l/g (14.00), Nymphette l/g (14.00), MSF Natural in Medium Dark (28.00), and a foundation pump (4.00) (to put in my Revlon Colorstay bottle - lol).

Grand total: $231.50

Look on my face when I get this box in the mail: Priceless


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just bought a MAC pump to use in my Revlon Color Stay bottle and it's too short.  I can still pump the foundation out for now but I can't screw it in.  Any suggestions?


----------



## trulynicole (Jul 5, 2009)

i want one thing from one collection.
that is smooth merge msf from colour craft!


----------



## macJunki (Jul 5, 2009)

Mac Haul:

London Life l/s
134 Large Powder brush
219 Pencil brush
224 Tapered Blending brush
MSF Natural (Medium/Dark)

CCO Haul:

holiday 2008 brush set
2 mineralize trios (Danger Zone & Outspoken)
3 MSFs
2 Pigments (Violet, Melon & Off the Radar)
Cult if Cherry quad (I wish lol)



**NC45 NC44 NW35 brown hair brown eyes


----------



## barbieismetal (Jul 10, 2009)

I wasent going to get anything from color craft , but ive changed my mind and will be picking up Eclectic Edge lipglass soon


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just started collecting MAC right when HK collection came out, since then I got from the latest collections are:

Cute-ster, Fresh Brew, Strayin' & Most Popular lippies
Nice to be Nice Lipglass
Pretty Baby Beauty Powder
Tippy Blush
Style Warrior Lipglass
Sunsational & Tribalist Lippies
Naked Honey & Africanimal Perfume
Naked Honey Skin Salve
Euro Beat Dazzleglass
MSF's in Smooth Merge, Triple Fusion, Cheeky Bronze & Porcelain Pink
Mineralize blushes in Style Demon, Improvise, Daft Pink & Hand-Finish
Graphic Garden Baby Blooms Lipbag
131 brush


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Random Hauls from the last 2 months from *bay, Nordstrom.com, ACW, local MAC where I live ( I wish we had a CCO!):

Dame Edna Lippies Kanga-Rouge, Spledid & Possum Nose Pink Lipglass
Heatherette Trio 1, Style Minx lipglass, Alpha Girl & Smooth Harmony Beauty Powders
Neo-Scifi X-Rocks & Spaced Out blushes, Scifidelity, Pleasureseeker & Astral lippies, Soft & Slow, Naked Space & Pink Grapefruit Lipglass. Magnetic Fields, Evening Aura & Expensive Pink e/s
Pink Manish & Shine Manish Lipglass, Devil Blush

E/s in Apre-ski, Aquavert, Antiqued, Deepshade, Gulfstream, Illegal Cargo, Cool Heat, Stormwatch, Copperplate, Mystical Mist, Claire de Lune, Charred, Clue, Glamaray, Mancatcher, Cosmic, Grand Entrance, Bright Sunshine, Gorgeous Gold, Beautiful Iris, Fig 1, Shimmermoss, Humid, Swimming, Shale, Shroom, Ricepaper, Arctic Grey, Elite, Star Violet, Aquadisiac, Juxt, Sushiflower, Crystal Avalanche, Satin Taupe, Lil' Lily, Creme de Violet, Gleam & Stars N' Rockets
Shadowy Lady Quad
Infatuating Rose & Intriguing Scarlet e/s Palettes

Shadesticks in Beige-ing, Sharkskin, Overcast & Lucky Jade
Paint Pot in Moss Scape, Painterly, Bare Study, Delft, Cash Flow & Rebenesque
Pigment in Circa Plum & Dark Soul (+few other pigments samples)
MSF in Light Medium & Medium Shimmer
Blushes in Buff, Sincere, Cheek, Full Fuschia, Salsarose, Pink Swoon & Strada
MES Bright Side Gallery Gal, Illusionary Burning Ambition & Love Connection
Mineralize blush Warm Soul
MSF's Soft & Gentle, Light FLush, Northern Light, New Vegas. Perfect Topping & Petticoat
Tendertone Warm Smile & Tread Gently
Strobe Lip Conditioner in Strobe Blossom
HK Tinted Lip Conditioner in Popster
Turquatic Perfume
Prep + Prime Lash, Prep+Prime SPF50, Fix+, Select Foundation, Moisturelush Cream
Mineralize Sheersheen Loose Powder in Lucent
Fluidline Blacktrack, Waveline, Macroviolet, & Shade
Lippies Modesty, Speak Louder, Crosswires, Curtsy, Fast Play, Thrills & High Tea
Full size Brushes 165, 131, 219, 187, 168, 209, 231, 227, 
SE Brushes 129, 266, 190, 224, 242 & 316
Softsac in Medium, Small & Mini


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

my next trip to mac i'll only be picking up a few things from the new collections
Colour Craft:
Triple Fusion OR Warm Blend MSF
Made with love l/s

Euristocrats II:
Milan Mode and Madly Creative


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 21, 2009)

I went to check out the new collections today and got Violet Trance e/s, Push the Edge pigment, On Display lipglass and The Perfect Cheek blush.


----------



## caity88 (Aug 22, 2009)

went to check out the new stuff today with my sis, picked up:
lovin' it and hold the pose l/s
artistic license technkohl
notable blush (last one at the counter)
notoriety quad
252 brush


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 24, 2009)

I would totally love to get all 4 of those colourful technokohls


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2009)

I am waiting to get:

Tone: Grey quad
So This Season l/g

MES Young Punk
MES Cinderfella
n/p Baby Goth Girl

Dazzlecream glass
Totally Fab
Creme Allure






_We did not get the Dazzleglass Creams, so I got three MES from Style Black:

Cinderfella
Young Punk
Blue Flame_


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 26, 2009)

I just got: (minus the cp's i did)

2 volcanic ash exfoliators
young punk
greasestick
close to real ls
my favorite pink dazzleglass cream
another 15 pan palette
4 pan palette
concealer
creme d nude
long stem rose slimshine
strawbaby (bought on LJ)
soar lipliner
Emote (cco)
noteriaty (sp) quad
electric coral pigment
pro set powder
prussian pro pan
wedge pro pan
2 Notable blushes (my new fave)
Coralista blush (benefit) 
Stila barbie all doll'd up palette ($28 for for 12 super buttery shades!)

& i think i forgot a couple things but I need to go on a NO BUY! All i plan on getting now are 2 boy baits when its repromoted.


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I got 3 Thermal Masks and 3 Volcanic ash exfloliators.


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 6, 2009)

I just bought the Fun in the Sun mineralize kit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!


----------



## Bria0083 (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_I just bought the Fun in the Sun mineralize kit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!_

 





 Congrats! I love it too, it's so pretty!


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Feb 16, 2010)

If they have good reviews on their new collections then I will get it.=)


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

i dont know yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im guessing around $150 for summer collections.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know exactly yet either, but I plan on doing some major MAC damage. MAC keeps coming out with new collections and it's killing my wallet. I still wanna get a few things from the To The Beach collection if I can find them (the highlighting powder, Sun Rush Drops, the 131 brush should be on its way.), I def. want a quad from Fabulous Felines, when the Villian collection comes out I know I'll want some items from there. I definitely want some brushes and lipglosses but that's just in general, not from new collections


----------



## MakeUpBarbie (Aug 11, 2012)

crazy haul http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YhhfIQL7WM&feature=g-u-u they bought like the whole store haha !


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

MakeUpBarbie said:


> crazy haul http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YhhfIQL7WM&feature=g-u-u they bought like the whole store haha !


  	This youtube deleted. T.T


----------



## sunlei (May 22, 2013)

i haven't think it carefully.maybe friendship.rcheli


----------

